# Torque elininator



## elgreco2 (Jul 17, 2014)

While continuing to work on my form, I am considering something called "SlickShot" torque eliminator. Has anyone had experience with the product and are the legal in sanctioned tournaments?

Thnx


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

Dave Barnsdale has a new cam system that eliminates torque on his new bow called ST My Addiction.plus Dave builds the best bow limbs in the world and these limbs are also on his bow


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

The Slick Shot is a type of glove made of some really slick stuff. Hand placed to the riser grip properly it does eliminate torque to degree, if not all. Kind of weird feeling at first and then becomes second nature. I have 3. Yes, it is legal. 

The Slick Shot does not work well with rubber grips. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2377687


----------

